# Former lurker, now a member. :)



## MelissaLo87 (Jun 13, 2014)

Hi everyone! I'm excited to be around fellow beauty enthusiasts.

  A little about me:
  26 years old
  Born and raised in New Jersey
  Got into makeup around 2010-2011
  I'm a drugstore girl at heart, but I'm a sucker for UD eyeshadows, anything by Tarte, and MAC lipsticks.
  I have a slight lipstick addiction that I feel I have to constantly keep in check. 

  Hope to meet some friendly people.


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 13, 2014)

MelissaLo87 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm excited to be around fellow beauty enthusiasts.  A little about me: 26 years old Born and raised in New Jersey Got into makeup around 2010-2011 I'm a drugstore girl at heart, but I'm a sucker for UD eyeshadows, anything by Tarte, and MAC lipsticks. I have a slight lipstick addiction that I feel I have to constantly keep in check.   Hope to meet some friendly people.


  Hello I'm pretty new as well and also only recently got into makeup.  I'll mostly be in and out or over at the MAC threads but I just wanted to welcome you and say hi and have fun on Specktra!


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 23, 2014)

Welcome! Hope you enjoy the site!


----------



## Jennifae (Jun 28, 2014)

Hello and welcome to the site!


----------

